# Bonding 2 tiels?



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi again people,

My male cockatiel, Peano, likes to do the "rapidfire beak" thing and sort of shoot his beak out and peck my other bird Sunny, but he's not actually hurting her, sometimes he wont even touch her. Other times he is really nice to her and grooming her. Sunny doesn't care. How can I stop peano doing his rapidfire beak thing and get him to be nicer more? Also, do birds have to be completely bonded for breeding, or how much bonded?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes birds need to be completely bonded otherwise you create a bondage pair and they tend to be bad parents. As to the rapid fire thing, that's normal. That's his way of telling her no or telling her she's invading his personal space. If you don't like it, you can separate him into a timeout to see if he gets the hint.


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

I've tried that, and it seems to be working. earier today they both climbed into a draw and started grooming each other...:blink:


----------

